# Kev's Christmas Presents!



## kevyn (Dec 21, 2004)

Here's some pics of a few of the snakes I'm ordering from Constrictors Unlimited. They are 04's produced my Mike Wilbanks himself. I'll be doing the money transfer tomorrow or Wednesday (my time). I hope I'm not jinxing anything by posting pics early. The bad news is it will take sometime for the CITIES paperwork to clear :cry: . Oh well, here's some of the little critters.

Male Lavander Albino Retic







Female Het Albino Tiger Retic






Male Salmon Boa Constictor (possible het for Sunglow) This is a gift for some friends of ours






Our female Salmon Boa possible het sunglow






I'm pretty sure I've got a het albino Retic comming too and I'm also getting a pair of granit Burms too for my wife, both from Mike Wilbanks. I had to post pics, I'm very excited!


----------



## Ricko (Dec 21, 2004)

*RE: Kev*

nice one kev, how long will the paperwork take?


----------



## kevyn (Dec 21, 2004)

6 months at the most, 1.5 at the least.


----------



## Hickson (Dec 21, 2004)

*RE: Kev*

That Lavender Albino is GORGEOUS!!!

What's one of them worth (if you don't mind me asking)?



Hix


----------



## nigmax (Dec 21, 2004)

*RE: Kev*

[email protected]#% EN AWESOME i love em and thats all i have to say about that, hope i kept on topic :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

*RE: Kev*

I hope they all die when you get them!!!

Except the male salmon Boa!!! i love him, he reminds me of one of those rubics snake puzzles from when i was young. 

And please realise im not serious about my first comment, i hope they all go really well for you Kevyn!!! 

Everyone here displays their Jelousy for your animals, but i personally prefer our beloved aussie natives mate!!! But it is great to have another herper from O/S to show off what you have there, but again, We have better here!! naaaa naaa na naa naaaaa!! LOL 

Merry Xmas Kev!!! Take it easy dude!!!


----------



## kevyn (Dec 21, 2004)

All the best to you and yours Sherman! And I do agree, you guys have some damn fine snakes there.





> What's one of them worth (if you don't mind me asking)?



Too much. If you want to know the exact amount just check out the price list on www.constrictors.com .


----------



## Ricko (Dec 21, 2004)

looks like some decent animals and some decent prices to boot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

Son_of_Ash said:


> All the best to you and yours Sherman! And I do agree, you guys have some damn fine snakes there.



Cheers Kev!!! And we are lucky to have a member here that can enlighten us with what there is out in the international herp world!!

Thanks Kev!!!


----------



## kevyn (Dec 21, 2004)

He's actually given me a great deal on the pair of Granit Burms. I can't complain about a free het albino Retic either. I'll feel alot better once the money wire is done. Like I said I'm wiring the cash either tomorrow or Wednesday. I can't help this feeling that the whole deal is going to fall through. I know I'm just excited, these are dream snakes for me.


----------



## Ricko (Dec 21, 2004)

why would it all fall through kev? and how did you get a free het albino retic out of it all?


----------



## Tommo (Dec 21, 2004)

nice snakes but.....

WE WANT VENOMOUS PICS :twisted:


----------



## Menagerie (Dec 21, 2004)

eye popping - they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 21, 2004)

Awesome Stuff Kevyn! The colours in that Salmon Boa are to die for! Actually they all look awesome! Thanks for the piccies! 

I hope it works out well for you and it doesn't fall through as you are thinking it might! That would be a shame.


----------



## Ricko (Dec 21, 2004)

couldnt find price of those granite burms kev. also the lavend3er albino is like $2k is that a hatchy?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 21, 2004)

hey keven y dont u get a few pairs of fire ball pythons next aye lol they were expencive for what i consider a very average looking snake but thats JMO


----------



## kevyn (Dec 21, 2004)

Holy questions Batman! Okay I'll try to get to everybody here...

Yes the $2K price tag is a 04 Retic.

The reason I'm worried that it will fall through is that I haven't paid for them yet. We're waiting on a big a$$ check from Meaghan's attourney. It's an auto-insurance settlement. The check most likely will be here tomorrow, either way it's on it's way, so sometime in the next couple days. I'm a negative thinker, what can I say. I imagine all the things that can possible (or impossiblely) go wrong and stress over them.

He doesn't have the Granits on his price list. The market value for those is about 8 and a half bills and I'm pay way less.

(Deep breathe!)

The lavander albino comes with a free het of the opposite sex. Thanks for the comments on the Salmons. When bred together they produce super salmons. Those are crazy.

The Fire Balls are so expensive because they are visible hets for lucisitic, a solid white, black eyed ball python. The most valuable snake on the market. I don't have any, and have no interest in them. I have bugger all stomach for the ball python market. It's just maddness. Meaghan loves them, and wants some het piebalds but I have no interest in them.

I hope I got to everyone. If not just ask again.

Thanks for all the kind words guys.


----------



## instar (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow, the first two are way above mate, fantastic! you lucky lucky B * !  Merry Xmas


----------



## westhamsc (Dec 21, 2004)

those Lavander Albino Retic are to die for love the colours


----------



## kevyn (Dec 21, 2004)

The lavenders are amazing. You should see the purple phase albino Retics. Those are like some acid trips I used to have. I'd love some but they were just a bit too expensive.


----------



## dobermanmick (Dec 21, 2004)

I love the lavender as well !
They are all top looking snakes !!!!! 
Thanks for the pics Kev


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 21, 2004)

Damn Kev,i love those snakes,can't wait to see what you produce from them.The purple phase albino retics are bloody awesome!!!


> Those are like some acid trips I used to have. I'd love some but they were just a bit too expensive.


Surely they wouldn't be as exy as any one of those snakes :lol:


----------



## kevyn (Dec 22, 2004)

You're a funny guy, Browns. I meant the snakes, not the acid. Merry Christmans you weirdo. :wink:



> can't wait to see what you produce from them.



Albino Tigers my friend!


----------



## instar (Dec 22, 2004)

I should give up askin for video Kev? 8)


----------



## Tim (Dec 22, 2004)

Wow, they are awesome...Especially love the look of the Lavander Albino Retic


----------



## Cerion (Dec 22, 2004)

add me to the jealousy list


----------



## kevyn (Dec 22, 2004)

> Wow, they are awesome...Especially love the look of the Lavander Albino Retic



I'm affraid I don't have the software at the moment do upload video onto my computer. I have been trying. These guys will paid for in full Thursday morning! And I'll see if I can get some pics of the het and the granits too.


----------



## kevyn (Dec 24, 2004)

Well it's all good for the Temple Viper. She's paid for in full   !!! I hit a bit of a snag at the bank with my Retic order. Seems a need a bit more information. GRRRRRR.... With any luck my Retics will be paid in full tomorrow. I just realised it's Christmas eve in Australia. Merry Christmas all from Kevyn and Meaghan Harper!


----------



## Tommo (Dec 24, 2004)

same back to you kevyn...any pics of the temple viper?


----------



## kevyn (Dec 24, 2004)

> .any pics of the temple viper?



Not yet. I won't have any up until I pick her up. I get some shots of her straight off. I'll try to get some shots of some of the other stuff the breeder has too. I'm going to go picture crazy with her.


----------



## Retic (Dec 29, 2004)

Those are beautiful snakes, I wish we could have these animals here, Retics are my all time favourite snake. Although we have some nice animals here we just can't compete with things like a big adult male Green Iguana or Basilisk or Chameleons or just about any of the arboreal vipers. Maybe one day but I wont hold my breath.


----------

